# Stripping Bucket



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Does anyone know any shops in Florida that carry Stripping Buckets, preferably on the East Coast.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Does anyone know any shops in Florida that carry Stripping Buckets, preferably on the East Coast.


Try Strike Zone Fly Fishing in Jax


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

Walmart laundry basket will work. So will a properly sized recycling bin. Other DIY options









Stripping basket


What are some pros and cons of the DIY buckets vs manufactured buckets? Anyone have buckets from a company they have liked? May be in the market for one and would like input, maybe one for sale?




www.microskiff.com












DIY Stripping Basket


Just wanted to share what I have done. I have tried many things but this design has been proven. Laundry basket from Wal-Mart. Yoga mat (I like the thicker ones), Bic pens, 10lb weight, automotive trim (adhesive type stay put). - It's pretty self explanatory. Measure out the bottom of the...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I’ve been doing a laundry basket with a ring in the bottom, made of 1” hose filled with sand for about two years. It works but just got a new boat and thought I’d treat myself to a new bucket.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out the ones from Carbon Marine. I have one and like it. They’ll ship to your door...


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

@jglidden


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Check out the ones from Carbon Marine. I have one and like it. They’ll ship to your door...


I second this. I bet Joe would drop it off for you while delivering push poles somewhere. Plus you can get it made in whatever size you want.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Carbon Marine 2.0 bucket that is adjustable is superb device.


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 14, 2020)

Anyone use these for stripping buckets? Seems like they would be a good, cheap option to me.... Any reason it wouldn't work?



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Flexible-White-Laundry-Hamper-26/17126957


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

ste6168 said:


> Anyone use these for stripping buckets? Seems like they would be a good, cheap option to me.... Any reason it wouldn't work?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Flexible-White-Laundry-Hamper-26/17126957


things like that will work fine as long as you add plenty of weight to the bottom of it to keep it from blowing around.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Does anyone know any shops in Florida that carry Stripping Buckets, preferably on the East Coast.


White's Tackle in Vero, Ft. Pierce, and Stuart.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

+1 on the carbon marine 2.0 adjustable. Pricey but worth it to me. It was a game changer for me as I normally fish solo and can place bucket on the poling platform with me and have my rod at the ready. When see a fish, simply clip push pole, grab rod and cast. The weight in the bucket makes it quite stable even in a stiff breeze. Only drawback is I have the spike inserts and they can grab the line at times. Rare but happens. Thanks to MS tip on food grade silicon and eliminated this problem for the most part.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

They have carbon marine stripping buckets at Appalachacola Outfitters


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Household-Essentials-2027-1-Collapsible-Charcoal/dp/B01HJSY5FG/ref=sr_1_27?crid=3DQIFLLK9AV9R&dchild=1&keywords=laundry+baskets+collapsible&qid=1607281164&sprefix=laundry+baskets+colla%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-27



If its windy put you fly box in the bottom. If it rusts (mine hasn't after 3 months) buy a new one


----------



## Bebo (Dec 14, 2019)

I decided my fish net could serve two purpose as I don‘t really need both at the same time. Just a little PVC that fits perfectly in the rod holder. The net was only $20 at the local gas station/ bait store.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

ste6168 said:


> Anyone use these for stripping buckets? Seems like they would be a good, cheap option to me.... Any reason it wouldn't work?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Flexible-White-Laundry-Hamper-26/17126957


This is exactly what I have used for the last 5 years or so. Glue a piece of yoga mat or carpet pad to the bottom so it won't slide around, then dunk it and put about 2-3 inches of water in the bottom to weigh it down when you get to your spot. You can cut a groove in the rim and poke the butt of the rod through one of the lower holes and it will hold the rod ready to go with the line stripped out. 

Use this instead of a $200 stripping basket and your cost/benefit calculation will be the envy of fly dorks everywhere.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Not saying a laundry basket won't work. But I get a kick out of guys with their name brand skiff towed by their name brand truck. Then save a few bucks on a stripping basket. I am going fishing not to the laundramat.....LOL.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Not saying a laundry basket won't work. But I get a kick out of guys with their name brand skiff towed by their name brand truck. Then save a few bucks on a stripping basket. I am going fishing not to the laundramat.....LOL.


100% agree and I’ve had several laundry/leaf baskets that worked fine. The Carbon Marine 2.0 is great IMO, but there are many options.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I found a CM at New Smyrna Outfitters and got it. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Not saying a laundry basket won't work. But I get a kick out of guys with their name brand skiff towed by their name brand truck. Then save a few bucks on a stripping basket. I am going fishing not to the laundramat.....LOL.


I get an equivalent kick out of people spending hundreds of dollars on white buckets. Good on companies like CM and Yeti for making such fine buckets and marketing them so well. When Bed, Bath and Beyond starts selling decent generic flats skiffs and V-8 trucks there for a song, I guess I'll be the first in line.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

trucha del mar said:


> I get an equivalent kick out of people spending hundreds of dollars on white buckets. Good on companies like CM and Yeti for making such fine buckets and marketing them so well. When Bed, Bath and Beyond starts selling decent generic flats skiffs and V-8 trucks there for a song, I guess I'll be the first in line.


If that is you theory why own a skiff when you can catch just as many fish in a Jon Boat. Or buy a Sage, Loomis, Scott fly rod when realistically you could catch redfish on a $100 Amazon fly rod. 
I guess it’s ok to spend 50K on a skiff and 50K on a truck but shit, don’t spend $200 on a stripping bucket.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I built a good stopping bucket out of a rigid trash can liner using HDPE cutting board as a base, then I ripped off a really good idea from my buddy Mike and had a mount built for it that fits into the leaning post tubes on the casting platform. The bucket is bolted to the aluminum mount so once it’s on the casting platform I can run with it in place


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

@Josh Glidden


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

trucha del mar said:


> This is exactly what I have used for the last 5 years or so. Glue a piece of yoga mat or carpet pad to the bottom so it won't slide around, then dunk it and put about 2-3 inches of water in the bottom to weigh it down when you get to your spot. You can cut a groove in the rim and poke the butt of the rod through one of the lower holes and it will hold the rod ready to go with the line stripped out.
> 
> Use this instead of a $200 stripping basket and your cost/benefit calculation will be the envy of fly dorks everywhere.
> View attachment 161905


Such a huge fly fisherman.......


Looks like you're missing a few stickers on your stripping busket.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

redchaser said:


> I built a good stopping bucket out of a rigid trash can liner using HDPE cutting board as a base, then I ripped off a really good idea from my buddy Mike and had a mount built for it that fits into the leaning post tubes on the casting platform. The bucket is bolted to the aluminum mount so once it’s on the casting platform I can run with it in place
> View attachment 162190
> View attachment 162190
> View attachment 162192
> View attachment 162192


That is sick. I am going to get this on my next platform. I have actually been thinking about having something like this made on my next platform because my bucket it too tall when it is on the platform and too short when it sits on the deck. So I was already thinking about doing something like this but it would drop down 6". But I never thought of making it to go in the lean bar tubes. Brilliant!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Padre said:


> That is sick. I am going to get this on my next platform. I have actually been thinking about having something like this made on my next platform because my bucket it too tall when it is on the platform and too short when it sits on the deck. So I was already thinking about doing something like this but it would drop down 6". But I never thought of making it to go in the lean bar tubes. Brilliant!


My buddy Mike is a pretty sharp cookie


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

ste6168 said:


> Anyone use these for stripping buckets? Seems like they would be a good, cheap option to me.... Any reason it wouldn't work?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Flexible-White-Laundry-Hamper-26/17126957


That's the exact basket I used before I made my own. The basket works great and as mentioned by others just be sure you put some weight towards the bottom. I liked to put my main fly box and a few other things in the bottom and then a towel on top of that. I liked the "raised bottom"


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

kjnengr said:


> Looks like you're missing a few stickers on your stripping busket.


Only thing I like better than stickers on my stripping basket are the magnets on my refrigerator


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Such a huge fly fisherman.......
> 
> 
> Looks like you're missing a few stickers on your stripping busket.


I put mine on the inside.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Not saying a laundry basket won't work. But I get a kick out of guys with their name brand skiff towed by their name brand truck. Then save a few bucks on a stripping basket. I am going fishing not to the laundramat.....LOL.


Frugality is a cornerstone of wealth accumulation. I read that 93% of millionaires clip coupons. Of course they also say "spend money on your passions and be frugal in everything else".


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

It's hard to justify the price of these buckets, but I bit the bullet a while back and bought a name brand one.

Recently, I hot glued two magnets on the bucket to keep my fly on the ready, esp when fishing solo. Wish I would've done it sooner. So far the magnets haven't fallen off yet, but they probably will fall at some point.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> It's hard to justify the price of these buckets, but I bit the bullet a while back and bought a name brand one.
> 
> Recently, I hot glued two magnets on the bucket to keep my fly on the ready, esp when fishing solo. Wish I would've done it sooner. So far the magnets haven't fallen off yet, but they probably will fall at some point.


That's pretty neat. I'm going to have to do that, but my buckets are made of HDPE and most glues dont work well on them, I'll figure something out though.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jackson man said:


> How about just using rivets or some stainless steel fasteners?


 I'm thinking small stainless bolts, round head and using a stainless lock nun on the outside, keeping the small bolt short so it doesn't protrude and create a snag


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I use a fly pad stuck on mine.


----------

